# Windows 8 and Later Store Development > Modern Windows Apps (Metro) >  metro torrent client

## sealmu

In WinRT Metro app can I develop some background tasks as torrent or alarm clock or files manager likes same android applications? 
Because we don't have full futured background work and of course not in switched off mode.  :Confused:

----------


## Marc G

Take a look at Background Tasks. I didn't play with them yet, so I don't know exactly what you can do with them.
Reading this whitepaper might be a good start: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/downl....aspx?id=27411

----------

